# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  brussels accommodation

## klamm

if anyone is moving to brussels my apartment, furnished 2 bedroom is now for rent - even short term is fine it is in woluwe st lambert near montgomery/merode/eu area.

----------

